# Switching to Armour from Levoxyl



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

My new doctor has switched me from 75 mcg levoxyl to 90 mg Armour(my TSH was previously at 6.85 after taking 50 mcg of feneric levothyroxine; haven't had it checked yet at the 75 dose since it's only been just over 5 weeks). She wants me to take 60 mg in the morning and 30 mg at night. A couple of questions:

1. Has anyone here split their dose like this? Does it work better?

2. Does this seem like a big increase from my current 75 mcg dose of levo? I know it's not an equivalent med, so it's hard to do a direct conversion.

3. Are there any side effects I should keep an eye out for? I know that some people don't tolerate dessicated thyroid well. What types of things should I be aware of?

4. Do I need to chew it, or is this a myth?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> My new doctor has switched me from 75 mcg levoxyl to 90 mg Armour(my TSH was previously at 6.85 after taking 50 mcg of feneric levothyroxine; haven't had it checked yet at the 75 dose since it's only been just over 5 weeks). She wants me to take 60 mg in the morning and 30 mg at night. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone here split their dose like this? Does it work better?
> 
> ...


Personally, I see no advantage to splitting the dose for if you take your Armour in a timely manner, your levels will stabilize. The bad part about splitting the dose that many many forget to take that second dose and when they do remember, it is not on time.

Your dose of Armour is fine. 90 mgs. is 1 1/2 grains. 60 mgs. to a grain. Each grain contains 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3. So, you will be getting 57 mcg. of T4 (you don't need much when taking T3) and 13.5 mcg. of T3.

And I believe that is why your doc told you to split the dose for if you do take it all at one time (being a newbie to it and all; lol!), it will pack a punch. So, I do suggest you follow what your doc says. The "main" reason is "how lucky you are" to have a doc that is willing to even Rx Armour. So, follow instructions.

Maybe later your doc will say to go ahead and take it all at one time.

Please let us know how you feel on Armour. I am expecting you to feel a really big difference in a very good way.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

andros-

Thank you for your response. I think the doc ultimately wants me to take the meds all at once, but she was concerned that 90mg might be too much all at once to begin with. She gave me a 60mg Rx and 30mg Rx so I could split them if needed and then take them together if all went well. she seemed very flexible. I'll try it this way and see how I feel.

What do you mean by "packs a punch"? I've seen this mentioned before but don't know what exactly it means?

Also, does anyone know if I should chew the pill??? I've seen it mentioned in other places, but not sure if this is necessary or just a myth?

I wonder if taking it at night will effect my sleep? I sleep horribly anyway, so it couldn't make it much worse!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> andros-
> 
> Thank you for your response. I think the doc ultimately wants me to take the meds all at once, but she was concerned that 90mg might be too much all at once to begin with. She gave me a 60mg Rx and 30mg Rx so I could split them if needed and then take them together if all went well. she seemed very flexible. I'll try it this way and see how I feel.
> 
> ...


T3 is an active hormone so if you take to much it could be like you are on speed.

Not necessary to chew the pill. Best course is to take it with sufficient water.

Taking it in the PM (depending on what time that might be, could affect your sleep as these hormones peak in about 4 hours.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

I used to take the Canadian version of Armour (Erfa) and was always told to split my daily dose in two because T3 is short acting. You might find your energy flagging by late afternoon if you take all of it early in the morning. At the same time though I agree with Andros about the very real possibility of forgetting to take the second dose. And the other thing about taking Armour in divided doses is having to remember to take it away from food! My solution to that was to dissolve the tablet either sublingually or between my cheek and gum. It's not the best tasting pill mind you!


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Enigma, I wouldn't take Armour at night because T3 is fast-acting and stimulating. I usually took my second dose 8 to 12 hours before bedtime. (I was terrible at taking my second dose on schedule!).


----------

